# This yak riggin' is making my head spin



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I should have bought my yak over the Winter when I had more time to work on it.  

Having been in a yak only once ... and as Fisherman says getting my a** handed to me ... I don't even know if I'm asking the right questions.

I am trying to get my ducks in a row before I start rigging my new Prowler 13.

I think I've got the anchor trolley figured out. I am looking at 2.2lb Manta anchor to keep me parked.  

Having some trouble with the rod holders behind the seat. I kinda like the way the Ram Tube holders keep the reels higher above the water opposed to the flush mounts. Then again, I've been told it won't matter that much in the long run.  Maybe use Scotty deck mounts? Any suggestions?

I don't know if I'll be trolling or not. Just don't know enough to know. 

I bought an Eagle Cuda 168 at BPS for $50. I think I've got the mounting of that thing figured out - along with the 12V battery. Anyone ever use a Cable Clam for the wires? Looks kinda cool.  

Got the PFD. Got the paddle. Got the Scotty deck mount for the front rod. Got the milk crate. Got the soft tackle bag. Got the compass. Got the whistle. Even got a new pair of floating pliers (that I can already tell I'm not gonna like).

Maybe fish it a few times before I mount anything else. Maybe mount a boca grip holder down the road.  I'd like to get a light once I get comfortable enough to go night yakin'. 

I have one 7' spinning rod rated 1/8oz-3/4oz. This has a Daiwa Laguna on it. My other rod is a 7' Daiwa Eliminator rated (I think) 1oz-3oz. I plan on using an extra Abu 6500 I have lying around. Is this a good start? Honeslty, I have no idea. 

As I said, this stuff is making my head spin. 

Anything else I'm missing? 

Besides the yak cart, the rack for my truck, the fish bag, the drift sock, the GPS, ect, ect, ect.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm right there with ya, Jeff....

The flush mount holders on my Hobie were too shallow, so I stuck some thin wall PVC with tape wrapped around the bottom for a snug fit into the holes, and now the rods are more secure.

I've read that your rods need to be long enough to reach around the 'Yak, in case a fish runs under you...Mine's only ten feet so 7 footers are just right. Something to consider, I guess.

I'm trying to figure out the best way to rig the anchor/stake trolley, and whether I need one on both sides.... I'm not real comfy with the idea of anchoring the 'Yak yet, so for now I'll stake or drift...

I'm working on a new bait bucket...I put a NICE bruise on the inside of my arm reaching OVER the cooler, into a bait bucket that is taller than the cooler itself. Very awkward. Gotta have a bucket that's the same height as the cooler...or shorter... 

I've cut off my push pole twice, I think I've got it this time...

As fot the sonar, I'm running a Bottom Line 1100, and using 8 AA batteries in a battery block from Radio shack. Works well, and VERY light.

Wanna go even blinder???? Check this out...kayakfishingstuff.com 

Have you done any "Dump Drills" yet???

This thing has taken on a life of it's own, for sure!

And I love It!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

the flush mount are too shallow, cool, thats one thing i know needs to get done right off. I hope this hobies worth the money


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Have you done any "Dump Drills" yet???


Just that one time when I got my a** handed to me.  

Dude, your yak looks awsome. Great job rigging her up. 

I mean really nice.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

LP6..

You may find that the holders suit you...I just wanted a little more of the rod butt sunk in... I thought that a beeg feesh might snatch a rod out of the stock holders if I was trollin'. 

You will LOVE the Hobie, I'm sure!


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks Railroader, i just lost a really expensive combo and the way im looking at things right now, i cant ever be too safe with my stuff anymore. Your hobie looks sweet man, i got the yellow or papaya, whatever the hell it is , cuz ima probably be fishing a busy inlet a lot. The little plug in cart thing looks like itll make life a lot easier. I had gone and looked at a hobie last week but i was still set on a ocean kayak, but then i found the hobie on ebay and couldnt pass it up. How exactly, or where did you mount your depthfinder, the transducer i mean?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You got the right idea. I got a RAM tube on my P13 and it does the job. I like it because it's versatile, and very basic... i'm not tryin' to fumble with locks and teathers tryin' to get grab a rod with a fish on. It does keep your rods higher off the water as well. Just make sure you leash your rods to the rigging on the yak. I have one on the tackle box area, and will be adding one to the right flushmount area on the stern. 

As for the anchor trolley, check out WRO... they have a rigged P13 on display with the anchor trolley they offer, if you need a good idea. I'll try and get some pictures of mine if that helps.

I would also suggest replacing that damn neoprene hatch cover, you can get a weatherstrip type gasket from KFS or WRO. 

Just get some time in on the water and see what suites you. Welcome to the darkside... and don't fergit to dust off the heavers every once in awhile!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Don't over think things. I've got the flush mounts in the stern (for trolling plugs and mojos for striper) and in the bow (for soaking baits and chumming for cobes and drum) Will the Ram mounts angle the rods out to provide a good spread? I've got PVC rod holders in my milk crate to hold my rods while I'm underway. See, two different rod holder systems for two different purposes: PVC for transporting and Flushmount for fishing. Get the rod holders from a Boaters World or West Marine and use Bearing Buddy cups to seal the ends. Unless you have a rear hatch, use rivets to attach the holders behind your seat. I use a small Danforth anchor and have a claw anchor for a backup. Don't know what a manta anchor is. I have no luck with the folding grappling anchors. I carry a small signal strobe in my lifevest. VHF is a necessary safety item. Always keep the whistle, VHF, and strobe on your lifevest. Trust me, you'll be trolling. Last winter we had a phone tree. I'd run down to the beach after school and the Gannets would be diving like mad. I'd get on the horn and in 30 mintues a half dozen crazed yakers would be charging through the surf. Give me a call or feel free to stop by the crib anytime. I've even got a borrowed rivet gun and a drill.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The ram tube is adjustable at any angle you could possibly need in the kayak... I can also keep it closer to me and out of the way of my paddle stroke. I haven't really got to test them out on hard hittin' fish... but so far so good.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*rigging*

I made a bait bag out of a chum bag, I made to rings out of a wire coat hanger and wove it thru the top and bottom of the bag, works great and the less turning around in a yak the better, I also mounted my eagle fish finder on the front hatch, with the battery just below. less wiring. As I said before the less holes you drill the better.
I bought some cheap rod holders : http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...varTarget=browse&cmid=PP_P2_2&cmCat=CROSSSELL and mounted the bases upside down hard to explain but they fit better that way and they are a little higher up, I usually fish three rods, two in the mounts and one hand held, I also use a cooler verses a milk crate and rigged it so it locks shut I put my tackle drinks and anchor, I use a 3lb claw, any less is useless I still drag it around with current,I put some pictures up here of my yak http://villagerecorders.com/kayak.htm Some of them are hard to see, but if you go to http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ under "rigged kayaks" there are a lot of great ideas, it takes time getting used to, "the moving around part" trying to get you gear ready and line in the water is a bit more complicated than jumping in the skiff and blazing out, I hope this helps.


----------

